# Betta Fish on a Budget??????



## stephnh (Nov 8, 2012)

My betta fish was present and I currently have a small tank (about a gallon), so I'm looking to upgrade his tiny tank and get him a filter, heater, and some plants. Seeing as I am a poor college student, I'm trying to keep costs down while still providing a happy environment for my betta.

Any suggestions on a cheap tank (around 2.5 gallons)/ filter / heater / plants / water conditioner / other betta necessities?


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-5-gal-Tank-Aquarium-Kit-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/14660258 this is a five gallon but its really cheap! And for the other things, order from amazon. Make sure you browse through a lot of suggestions to find the best deal


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Craigslist.


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

You can try your local Petsmart or Petco. My local petsmart is having a sale on a 10 Gallon with hood for $28. and for filter and all those, it varies, but if you want it to be cheap, get all those stuff from Amazon. Worth the wait. and Get a adjustable heater!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Dollar per gallon sale at petco.


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

*Betta for budget*

OK....

Wal-Mart is going to be your friend. They have some very suitable plastic plants that are soft enough to use with a betta -- you might need to trim some edges with scissors. One is a largish amazon sword plant ($4) and there are others that are just labelled as small plastic plants. Look for ones that feel nice and soft, and don't have sharp bits. 

You can get aquarium salt there (Jungle brand) for about $3 and also a glass thermometer with suction cup for $1.50.

A good adjustable heater will run you close to $30 and you can't get that kind at wal-mart but they do have non-adjustable ones for about $17. Not ideal, but they will do.

As for tanks, you can get an AquaCulture 360 degree view aquarium (3 gallons) including light and undergravel filter for $30. Just make sure to examine it carefully before you buy because many crack in transit. There is also a two-gallon version.

In all truth, the best water conditioners (like Prime) and foods are available at places like Petco and Petsmart, and they are fairly cheap.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Dunno if it's it's just my local PetSmart or not, but right now they have a 5.5 gallon kit on sale for $27 with a tank, hood, and filter. I got this kit for the hood and tank and got my own filter, but it could definately work for a betta if you baffled it like mad. If you want a smaller tank, Petsmart has a standard 2.5 gallon glass tank and cover (it's not a hood, just a hinged glass cover) for less than $15. After that, Amazon is awesome.


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

Amazon is amazing for finding reliable fish supplies at a decent cost. Here's a list of some stuff that I've found or have been looking at that you might also be interested in.

*Heater :* http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Submers...TF8&colid=3L352ZOLFBLNM&coliid=I2H4CV3XO7932F I've have the 25w heater in my 5g and it works great.

*Tanks:* http://www.amazon.com/Marina-Style-...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1352953850&sr=1-5 It's a 5g kit that also comes with a filter and some other supplies. However I'd buy a different thermometer as the stick ons aren't that great.

http://www.amazon.com/Aquarius-Aq15...&qid=1352953584&sr=1-1&keywords=5+gallon+tank This one also has a filter and it's currently on sale for $30. 

http://www.amazon.com/Tetra-GloFish...s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1352953887&sr=1-46 This one is a 3g. It also has a filter. 

http://www.amazon.com/Aquarius-Aq12...s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1352954651&sr=1-88

To be honest the best tanks are usually the 5-10g in terms of pricing. 

*Water Conditioner:* Prime is the best I've heard. I currently use API tap water conditioner which is a bit cheaper but also works well. And of course there is also API stress coat which is also a water conditioner I believe. 

*Decorations:* Petsmart has better ornamants in my opinion however Petco has a large selection of silk plants. 


*Thermometer:* http://www.amazon.com/Marina-Floati...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1352954416&sr=1-1 You can also find a thermometer in Petsmart and Petco. I just love this thermometer though, which is why I posted it.


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

On Black Friday go to Petco. I'm pretty sure they're putting their aquariums on sale.


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

Adding to all of the wonderful suggestions, Goodwill, Salvation Army thrift stores, Paws and Claws thrift stores, garage sales, and put the word out to friends & family, lots of unused fish tanks are collecting dust.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

birdielikestomatoes said:


> Amazon is amazing for finding reliable fish supplies at a decent cost. Here's a list of some stuff that I've found or have been looking at that you might also be interested in.
> 
> *Heater :* http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Submers...TF8&colid=3L352ZOLFBLNM&coliid=I2H4CV3XO7932F I've have the 25w heater in my 5g and it works great.
> 
> ...


Probably the best option as far as quality goes. The filter is also nice because you can take their media out and just use your own, really easy to do so with the large space they allow. 

I would use Seachem Prime though, it will last you forever with one 5 gallon tank.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

If your really on a tight budget - those see through storage bins from sterelite are your friend! They come in various shapes and sizes and are WAY WAY cheaper then an actual tank. Granted not the prettiest thing in the world but trust me, the betta will not care. Heaters - ebay might be the best bet. If you are not in need of a heater like right now - search it for a few days. Sooner or later you will find a 25 watt that's a good price. Or amazon is good too. Walmart has tetra pre set ones for cheap but the one I have does not work for crap. 

The next step up is the petco petkeepers. They are about $10ish and more tank like. They come in sizes to extramly small up t0 5 gallons. The reptile ones are the same as the ones in the fish section but they were cheaper. Not sure if they still are or not. 

Water conditioner - i use stress coat. Prime is also popular but I can't take the smell of it. I think its made out of some kind of sulfer. Basically any conditioner will do but some remove ammonia and stuff like prime and amquel plus while others do not. 

Decor - check out ebay. There are some sellers in asia that have some nice stuff for cheap with free shipping. However it will take up to 3 weeks to get the items. 

Filter is not really needed if its under 5 gallons. I don't bother with them unless the tank is 10 gallons or bigger. However that does mean more water changes. Again, check ebay or craigslist first. Alot of filters are going to be too strong so you will need to baffle them OR you can use a sponge filter which requires the purchase of an airpump, airline tubing, and the sponge filter itself. None of it is expensive - not much more then buying a power filter but I think you need to order the sponge filter itself online. I have never seen them in walmart, petsmart or petco.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

They first things I thought when I ready the title was :"is there such a thing?" LOL! 

Check craiglist! I've seen lots of nice tanks dirt cheap but be careful about meeting a stranger fro the exchange PLEASE!!


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2012)

vilmarisv said:


> They first things I thought when I ready the title was :"is there such a thing?" LOL!
> 
> Check craiglist! I've seen lots of nice tanks dirt cheap but be careful about meeting a stranger fro the exchange PLEASE!!


Agree! LOL. I just ordered my guy a new tank, testing kit, etc. And I suppose that's the expensive part--assuming everything lasts/works. Hopefully he'll stay healthy and happy for the rest of his life. 

Look on Amazon. I just ordered all my stuff from there(API testing kit, tank+(filter and stuff)+lid, stress coat... They have really good deals! SOME things will be cheaper in your local petco/walmart/etc, but Amazon had a better price on the tank I wanted than petco did on their 'sale' day. + it comes right to my door so...  I bet you can find everything you need for $50 or less. You can get your water tested at a nearby petco. But that takes time and gas so IMO, the test kit is worth it.


----------



## Matilda (Apr 25, 2012)

*I've bought a ton of stuff from Kens Fish. They have really good prices & ship very fast. I just upgraded 2 of my boys to XL Kritter Keepers & they were only $13.45 each.*


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

For me I am not on a budget might even be getting IAL. Proper care in a budget and craigslist go great. Many Petcos have the dollar per gallon sale.


----------



## LoveMyCay (Nov 15, 2012)

I would suggest Walmart's Hawkeye 5 gallon tank..comes w/filter/food (I didn't use) and water conditioner. I purchased mines Monday for $27. 

*Con-the filter is too strong, so will require fine tuning ( haven't learn to fix it myself). 
*Pro- Walmart will accept a return on the tank even after you have opened and used the product if for any reason you are not satisfied. I am not sure on the time frame to return the item. 

And for the heater.. Petsmart has a sale starting Friday, so check them out in-stores. Just make sure you get a quality heater so you are not wasting your money trying to replace or upgrade. I am still determining if the one I have now is good. Also, please buy a floating thermostat. I purchased the one you stick on the tank ($2-Petsmart) and I do not think it is giving me an accurate reading. Now, I have to go out and buy a floating thermostat ($4-5 Petsmart, may can find cheaper at Walmart/Amazon). But, I can honestly say I wasted over $30 dollars on items I ended up replacing b/c of the quality :BIGcha-ching:. 

Good Luck...just shop around & read buyer reviews!!!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Amazon has the best prices I can find anywhere and the Elite adjustable heater is really great it keeps the tank at the temp I set it too with no problems. On black friday alot of things are free shipping. I hope you find what you need at a great price.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Craiglist has free stuff.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

chocolate betta, is that $1 per gallon thing at petco still going on?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Last time I checked it was.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

K thanks.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Your welcome.


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

Petsmart has a goo dsell on now and I like two of theirs for a single betta: 2.5 gal minibow or the 3 gal tetra crescent.. I do not use a filter in either. the crescent is probably my favorite -- has a neat LED light fixture. The only other think you would need would be a heater -- I like the hydor 25Watt (@15.00 at Big Al'S) Check out Amazon --for prices. and good luck


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Here 30.00$-50.00$ for a 2.5 gallon kit.


----------



## ChibiShishou (Dec 9, 2011)

clearance racks clearance racks!!! Always check the clearance racks!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Are Clarence racks have .5 gallon betta tanks another junk.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Not always - on occasion you can find some really good stuff. I once got a brand new 15 gallon tank with hood for $20 on clearance. And sometimes you can find stuff on a clearance rack that's either new or almost new but marked way down because its either returned in really good shape or because the packaging is damaged.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The Clarence ravi here is a box and two feet long and 6 inches wide the stuff stays there a while and good tanks have never made it there.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

U can find bowls (if that's what ur looking for) at yard sales. Or goodwill or any place like that 4 a descent price. Just make sure to clean it REALLY good. I found my 10 at a yard sale. It came with a filter, decor and a few bets an other things. Only $3!! I saved around $30-$40!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Craiglist sells great 2.5-10 gallons and it is retail season.


----------

